# What happened to Rhinox riders



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

I saw a battle report that had Rhinox riders in it they looked VERY cool found them on Forgeworld but where are the rules for them, why did they get removed from the book,and are they tourney legal?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Many consider them to be as of 7th - Ogres needed all the help they could get. 

Now, I don't know.

As for the rules, wait for Tamurkhan; Throne of Chaos.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Rumour is that when the Ogre book gets redone for 8th ed, they're going to become a plastic kit and be in the normal army book.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

if you have army builder they have the rules in there for them
are they tourney leagel? well not yet. but there are hopes in the new book when ever it comes out..
what i would like to know is are the forge world ones going to be the bull rhinox riders.. and will they put ogers on rhinox like the one the scrap launcher has for the regular... non bull rhinox... riders. there size is signifagently difrent and so are there stats... bulls being the bad ass of the two


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

May be the forge world models, dont play ogres so I do not know if they achually exist outside of forgeworld


----------

